# [Review] Seasonic X-460 Fanless - Endlich ruhe?



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

_*
*_*
Seasonic X-460 FL im PCGH Preisvergleich
Einleitung:*
Netzteile die hocheffizient sind, gibt es inzwischen wie Sand am Meer,  von A bis Z findet man auf dem Markt alles. Allerdings entpuppen sich  oft vermeintliche Schnäppchen als Fehlkauf und als Gefahr für die  Hardware, der Hersteller Seasonic ist dafür bekannt sowohl effiziente,  sicher und leise Netzteile zu bauen - wem leise noch nicht genug ist der  sollte zu dem Seasonic X-460 FL greifen, dieses ist eines der wenigen  Netzteile, welches komplett ohne Lüfter und somit passiv arbeitet,  inwiefern sich das lohnen kann und wie Effizient es wirklich ist werde  ich hier klären.

*Inhaltsverzeichnis:
*Das Inhaltsverzeichnis ist Interaktiv nutzbar, das heißt mit einem Klick auf den entsprechenden Eintrag kommt man zum benannten
Kapitel und unter jeden Kapitel gibt es einen Link zurück.
 -Der erste Eindruck
-Technische Daten
-Lieferumfang
-Das Netzteil
-Kabel
-Das Innenleben
-Messergebnisse


-Leistungsaufnahme
 

-Spannungen
 

-Lautstärke


-Temperaturen
-Danksagungen
*Der erste Eindruck:
*Das  X-460 Fanless kommt in der Seasonic üblichen, goldenen Verpackung,  welche auch von den anderen Modellen der X Reihe genutzt wird, auf ihr  sind alle wichtigen Daten und Spezifikationen zu finden sind. Gerade die  5 Jahre Garantie können Gold wert sein. Auf der Rückseite der  Verpackung finden sich Angaben zu Komponenten, Funktionsweise und  natürlich Features - hier finden sich aber bis auf das "Fanless" Logo  und die 5 Jahre Garantie nebst 105° Kondensatoren nichts wirklich  wichtiges.



  

*Technische Daten:
*Das X-460 bietet folgende Technische Spezifikationen:


160x150x86 (LxBxH; mm)
80 PLUS Gold Effizienz
Folgende Schutzmechanismen:
OPP (Überlastschutz)
OVP (Überspannungsschutz)
UVP (Unterspannungsschutz)
SCP (Kurzschlusssicherung)
OCP (Überstromschutz)
OTP (Überhitzungsschutz)
 
Vollmodular (Samt ATX Stecker)
Folgende Daten auf den Schienen:
+3.3V 20A (Mit +5V zusammen max. 100W)
+5V 20A    (Mit +3.3V zusammen max. 100W)
+12V 38A  (max. 456W)
-12V 0.5A  (max. 6W)
+5Vsb 2.5V (max. 12.5W)
 *Lieferumfang:
*Im  Lieferumfang des X-460 Fanless ist die von Seasonic bekannte  Kabeltasche, neben dem gut gepolsterten Netzteil und ein paar  Kabelbindern und Schrauben.
Das Netzteil ist in einem Schaumstoffpanzer eingepackt, darunter  befindet es sich nocheinmal extra in einer schwarzen Samt Tasche - mit  Seasonic Logo.
Des weiteren finden sich ein Users Manual und ein kleines Werbekärtchen mit in dem gold-schwarzen Karton.







* Das Netzteil:
*
Das X-460 Fanless liegt wie schon bei der "alten X-Serie" auch in einem  Schaumstoffpanzer eingepackt, darunter ist ebenfalls wie bei den  semi-passiven Modellen eine Samttasche die für den Transport und Schutz  des Netzteils ein nettes Gimmick ist. Wird beispielsweise in einem  anderen PC, in dem ebenfalls ein X-Serie Netzteil verbaut ist, zum  testen ob das eingebaute Netzteil defekt ist, das X-460 eingebaut kann  man es bequem ohne irgendwelche Kabel einfach in der Tasche sicher  transportieren. Beim auspacken fällt außerdem noch eine Papierschlaufe  um das Netzteil auf, die einen nocheinmal darauf hinweist das Netzteil  richtig rum zu montieren (Lüftergitter nach oben).







* Kabel:

*Bei  den Kabeln lässt sich Seasonic auch nicht lumpen, das bis jetzt  durchgehend gute Bild findet sich auch hier bestätigt. Die Kabel sind,  wie nicht anders erwartet, in der selben hübschen Tasche, die auch den  anderen Modellen der X-Serie beiliegt. Außerdem sind die Kabel immernoch  so hart wie bei den 1. Modellen, das bringt zum einen den Vorteil, dass  sie eher schlecht knickbar sind (und somit zu beschädigen) zum anderen  den Nachteil, dass sie etwas schlechter zu verlegen sind als  beispielsweise die Flachbandkabel vom Konkurrenten Cougar. Der Sleeve  wirkt ebenso hochwertig wie die Kabelstecker, diese sind alle ohne  unsaubere Kanten oder dergleichen. Wichtigste Neuerung gegenüber dem  X-400 (Zum Test von Klutten)  sind die zwei 6 Pin Stecker, diese ermöglichen nun auch die Verwendung  von starken Grafikkarten die bis zu 225 Watt ziehen können.





Da das Netzteil auch Vollmodular ist, liegen sämtliche Kabel in der  Tasche bei. Selbst der unbedingt notwendige ATX 24 Pin Stecker ist  modular, das hat den Hintergrund, dass sich so alle Kabel besser  verlegen und sleeven lassen. Auch wenn das Netzteil einen Defekt hat,  lässt es sich ohne Kabel direkt zu Seasonic schicken, so muss beim neuen  Netzteil nicht alles nochmal verlegt werden. Außerdem verfällt die  Garantie dann nicht beim sleeven der Kabel, wie bei vielen anderen  Herstellern.
*Das Innenleben:
**
*Beim   X-460 Fanless musste Seasonic den Spagat zwischen Temperatur (und  damit  einhergehend den Kühlergrößen) und der Größe des Netzteils  schaffen,  die ist definitiv gelungen. Die Kühlkörper des X-460 fallen  wesentlich  größer aus als die der nicht passiven Modelle, die DC-DC  Platine hat  Seasonic ebenfalls versteckt. Sie liegt jetzt hinter der   "Kabelmanagmentplatine" versteckt. Während die goldfarbigen eloxierten   Kühler für die MOSFETs zuständig sind, gehören die kleinen silbernen   Kühlkörper, die auch wesentlich leichter sind, zu den beiden   Brückengleichrichtern.  Auch bei der Platine hat Seasonic nicht gespart,   sie wird aus in Epoxidharz getränkten "Glasfasermatten". Diese sind in   der "FR5 Klasse" und deutlich teurer als die Pertinaxplatinen mancher   Konkurrenten (die nur FR1-3 sind). FR steht übersetzt für   Flammenhemmend, wobei es recht unwahrscheinlich ist, dass ein X-460 zu   brennen anfängt. Die Eingangsfilterung besteht wie schon bei der   semi-passiven (normalen) X-Serie aus 2-X, einem Y Kondensator, 2   Ferritkernen und einem MOV. Hinter dem Primärkondensator von Nippon   Chemicon (KMR) sitzt aber nochmal ein X-Kondensator und 2   Y-Kondensatoren, diese gehören ebenfalls zur Eingangsfilterung und sind  gegen Störsignale. Der Primärkondensator bietet eine Speicherkapazität  von  390 mikroFarad bei 420V, außerdem ist er mit 105° spezifiziert und  hält  somit sehr lange auch bei den hohen Temperaturen im inneren eines   passiven Netzteils. Die Kondensatoren sind ebenfalls von Nippon  Chemicon  und sind größtenteils Polymer-Alu-Kondensatoren. Der kleinere  der 2  Trafos ist für die 5V der Standby Leitung zuständig (für USB  Geräte  o.ä), der große ganz normal für den Rest. Die Schutzschaltungen  werden  von einem Chip gesteuert (Silicon Touch PS223).

 



 
*Messergebnisse:
*Die  Messwerte sind natürlich das wichtigste an dem Review, bei Netzteilen  von 400-500W kommt daher folgendes Testsystem zu Einsatz:
-AMD Phenom II 955BE @ 3.8GHz @ 1.45V
-HD 4890 @ 995/2200 MHz @ 1.35V
-12 GiB DDR3 1333er RAM @ 1.7V (2x2+2x4 GiB)
-Asus M4A78T-E 
-2 HDDs (Spinpoint F3&Ecogreen F2)

Während dem Leerlauf habe ich folgende Programme laufen lassen:
-Skype
-ein MS Office Fenster
-Steam
Unter Spielelast wurde in Bad Company 2 immer das selbe Level wiederholt um eine möglichst Realitätsnahe Spielelast zu erzeugen.
-Leistungsaufnahme:

Wie bereit von den semi-passiven X-Serien Netzteilen gewohnt, sind die  Effizienzwerte des X-460 brilliant, gegen das gleichstarke, aber aktiv  gekühlte Cougar SX 460 PCGH Edition spielt es seine 80+ Gold Effizienz  voll aus. Dabei ist das Cougar Netzteil selbst hocheffizient und 80 Plus  Silber zertifiziert, trotzdem sind hier deutliche Steigerungen der  Effizienz sichtbar.
 -Spannungen:

Die Spannungen sind für die Systemstabilität, insbesondere bei  Overclocking sehr wichtig, fallen diese zuweit aus dem Rahmen können  sogar Schäden an der Hardware entstehen. Das X-460 bietet hier ebenfalls  in alter Seasonicmanier sowohl unter Last als auch im Idle gute  Spannungswerte. Jedoch hat das Cougar SX 460 hier die Nase vorne, da die  Spannungen näher an den Richtwerten von 3.3; 5 und 12V liegen.  Allerdings liegen die vom X-460 gestellten Spannungen weiter absolut im  Rahmen und sind gute Werte. Man muss außerdem beachten, da das X-460 passiv gekühlt ist und somit höhere Temperaturen im Inneren herschen, ist es wesentlich schwieriger stabile Spannungen zu liefern. Es ist also mehr ein "Apfel vs. Birnen" Vergleich, da das Cougar aktiv gekühlt ist.

Idle:

Load:
 -Lautstärke:
Wenn man eines an dem X460 Fanless loben kann, dann ist  es neben der Effizienz die Lautstärke. Im Idle ist wirklich absolut  nichts wahrzunehmen, kein Fiepen oder Quietschen der Spulen stört die  Ruhe. Unter Last sieht das minimal anders aus, hier kann man bei genauem  hinhören ein leises Fiepen hören, dieses ist sehr hochfrequent und  deshalb auch etwas unangenehm. Allerdings muss man um es wahrzunehmen  wirklich direkt am Netzteil sein und das in sehr leiser Umgebung.

-Temperatur
Bei einem passiven Netzteil ist die Temperatur natürlich  sehr wichtig, dass es kühl aggiert ist auch für die Lebenszeit  obligatorisch. Ich habe es bei den Temperaturen in 3 Szenarien getestet:
-Bei 20° Temperatur im offenen Aufbau
-Bei 30° Temperatur im Gehäuse (Dachbodenzimmer)
-Bei 15° Temperatur im Gehäuse (Kellerzimmer)

Offener Aufbau:                                            

Gehäuse (30°):

Gehäuse (15°):
Auffällig ist, sobald es in einem Gehäuse verbaut wird ist der  Temperaturanstieg nicht mehr so stark. Das liegt daran, dass im offenen  Aufbau die Abwärme nur über die Thermik abgeführt werden kann, im  geschlossenen Gehäuse wird sie durch Gehäuse-, Grafikkarten,- und CPU  Lüfter abgeführt. Das hat den Nachteil, dass bei schwacher Kühlung die  Temperatur anderer Komponenten ansteigen kann und-/oder die Lautstärke  ansteigt. Da das kontraproduktiv wäre, sollte man immer darauf achten  einen (leisen-) Gehäuselüfter in der Nähe des Netzteils verbaut zu  haben.
  *Fazit:*
* 
Seasonic ist es ganz offensichtlich wieder einmal  gelungen! Ein Netzteil, mit hervorragenden Effizienzwerten, komplett  passiver Kühlung, einer Leistung von 460 Watt und dazu die guten  Spannungswerte... Das alles ist nicht selbstverständlich, zumindest bei  den Spannungswerten besteht noch ein wenig Verbesserungsbedarf, aber  eines kann man mit Sicherheit sagen - Das X-460 ist das beste passive  Netzteil auf dem Markt. Die 5 Jahre Garantie, die Kabeltasche und die  vollmodulare Bauart gehen bei den ganzen anderen Features fast unter,  sind aber auch alles Pluspunkte, die so nur wenige Netzteile bieten. Der  einzige Wermutstropfen ist der Preis, mit ca. 130€ fällt dieser für 460  Watt Leistung sehr hoch aus.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
** Danksagungen:*
Mein Herzlicher Dank gilt bei diesem Review Nils für die Bereitstellung des Testsamples!
Ausserdem geht mein Dank an Re4dt für das Banner!​


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

Endlich Online 
Fehler, Anregungen, Kritik etc. bitte alles hierein


----------



## Bambusbar (31. Oktober 2011)

Schönes Review.
Hätte mich auch gewundert,. wenn Seasonic was anders abgeliefert hätte 

Zwei Dinge aber:
Einmal sind die Grafiken ein wenig klein. Man kann es zwar lesen, aber ne Nummer größer wäre sicherlich entspannter und grade für die fortgeschrittene Generation mit Sehproblemen  wünschenswert ^^

Zweitens ein kleiner Fehler im Absatz Lautstärke:


> Allerdings muss man um es wahrzunehmen   wirklich direkt am Netzteil sein und das *ist *sehr leiser Umgebung.


 ist? sollte das nicht *in *heißen?

Ansonsten -


----------



## turbosnake (31. Oktober 2011)

Schöner Test!
Allerdings ist das NT etwas sinnlos solange ich die Info richtig verstehe:
Nämlich so das man für dieses NT ein Case mit Lüfter braucht, da es ansonsnten zu heiß wird. Da man dann den ganzen Rest auch passiv kühlt.
Oder verstehe ich das falsch?

Das das Lüftungsgitter nach oben zeigen betrifft  doch auch nur diesen NT?


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Bambusbar Danke /fixed 
Zu 1. Manche wünschen sich kleinere, manche Größere  Ist jedes mal dasselbe, wenn ich große mach wollen sie kleinere und umgekehrt 
@Turbo THX  Nein nicht ganz, damit ist gemeint, dass zumindest die anderen Komponenten gut gekühlt sein sollten (Das geht auch leise mit WaKü oder High End LuKü mit Silent Wings o.ä)

Das Lüftergitter nach oben betrifft nur die passiven Netzteile, die anderen kann man aber auch so einbauen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

Schickes Review. 
Mehr Bilder wären schön gewesen, gerade vom Innenleben, aber auch von den Strippen.
Und eine größere Auflösung.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schickes Review.
> Mehr Bilder wären schön gewesen, gerade vom Innenleben, aber auch von den Strippen.
> Und eine größere Auflösung.


 Welche Bilder willst du in höherer Auflösung? Hab alle noch in 4Kx3K auf der Platte 
Achja Danke 
Edit: Sogar ein Like von poiu  Thx


----------



## Kev95 (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr schönes Review und sehr schönes Netzteil.
Ich glaub bei meinem Review vom Huntkey Jumper 300G wird noch ein wenig verfeinert.
Dann komme ich vielleicht in etwa an dein Niveau ran.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

Vielen dank!
Ist dein Review schon online oder noch nicht? (Weil sonst hab ichs übersehen )
Ich pers. finde meine Niveau jetzt nicht so hoch, ich hab den technischen Teil immer weggelassen (weils eh fast kein Mensch versteht) aber weil gewisse Leute *Quanti böse anguck* mich immer genervt haben, dass ich das reinnehmen soll ist es dieses mal dabei  Da es wohl ganz gut ankommt, denke ich ich mach das jetzt immer so


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2011)

> Ich pers. finde meine Niveau jetzt nicht so hoch, ich hab den technischen Teil immer weggelassen



das BlaBla liest doch sowieso kein schwein ausßer paar Marketing Abteilung Leuten XD

kein scherz ich lese das auch nur quer, ist sowieso immer das gleiche BlaBla, was jetzt aber nicht gegen dich gerichtet ist aber was will man den nsonst schreiben über die farbe des PCB/Elkos 

PS jetzt hab ich denn teil etwas ausgiebig gelesen,

 [klugscheißmodus ] hab die Fotos gesehen gähn [/klugscheißmodus ]

scherz bei seite das BlaBla erspare ich mir, da kommen nur blöde Fragen " wie meinst du das & Dies.."

PPS [Hacke Dicht Modus @On]


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

poiu schrieb:


> kein scherz ich lese das auch nur quer, ist sowieso immer das gleiche BlaBla, was jetzt aber nicht gegen dich gerichtet ist aber was will man den nsonst schreiben über die farbe des PCB/Elkos


 
Ich kenne kein Review, wo das Produkt man nieder gemacht wird. 
Komisch, sind alle PCGHX User gekauft?


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

Liegt wahrscheinlich simpel daran, dass keiner ein 1000 Watt Netzteil von Amazon testen will 
Ich würde es ja testen, aber nur mit geliehener Hardware, meine ist mir zu teuer dafür


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

Liegt eher daran, dass jeder nur Netzteile geschenkt haben will und Inter Tech hat nichts zu verschenken.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Liegt eher daran, dass jeder nur Netzteile geschenkt haben will und Inter Tech hat nichts zu verschenken.


Du wirst hier keinen finden der was von Inter-tech haben will 
Ich mein ich kann schon etwas kritisieren, aber dann red ich die Sachen schlechter als sie sind  Und wenn man objektiv (bzw. versucht objektiv zu bleiben) hat man eben nicht sehr viel zu kritisieren. Ich hatte noch nie einen Hardware total Flop


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

Ich würde eins nehmen. 
Ich müsste mir aber erst noch Hardware aus der Schrottkiste raussuchen, damit ich was zum Testen habe.


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2011)

> Du wirst hier keinen finden der was von Inter-tech haben will



ich hab hier ein A64 3400... hat mich mit allem drum und dran  50cent gekostet, nicht mal da dran würde ich ein Intertech anschließen 



> Ich hatte noch nie einen Hardware total Flop



du hattest noch nie was von MSI?

Kleiner Scherz bei mir war bisher jedes MSI produkt für´n POPO


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> Ich hatte noch nie einen Hardware total Flop



Hast du Asus, hast du Flops, die beiden gehören zusammen, laufen Hand in Hand.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Oktober 2011)

@Quanti Ich hab Asus (Ok Flop sind sie schon) aber kein Totalflop 
Totalflop ist:
-Gerät futsch
-alles andere futsch
-mindestens 1 Stromschlag beim ausbauen bekommen
-Einsenden für RMA
-Nach 6 Monaten hin und her wird RMA abgelehnt
-dazu noch überteuert 
@poiu Ich hab nen 3200+, der läuft mit einem Q-Tec () Seit 5 Jahren stabil  (Auf 2.7 GHz XD)

Sagmal warum wird eigentlich immer bei den Seasonicreviews soviel ges... ähh gepostet? War beim X-760 auch schon so 

Naja was ich sagen will Quanti ist, dass wohl keiner die Produkte schlechter reden will als sie sind


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

Also, Asus begegnet einen Typen Namens "Bug" recht häufig. 
Dann gibts noch einen anderen Typen Namens "Abgeraucht" den kennt er sogar mit Vornamen: "Ganz Abgeraucht". 
Immer wieder läuft ihm ein dritter Typ über den Weg: "Nur Lüfter-Laufen". Das ist aber nicht der einzige Typ mit Doppelnamen. 
Besonders schlimm ist es aber, wenn Asus fremd geht und nicht mehr zurück kommt, aber bisher konnte man "RMA" noch nicht finden, Typen mit Abkürzungen sind die nervigsten.


----------



## poiu (31. Oktober 2011)

> -mindestens 1 Stromschlag beim ausbauen bekommen



oh meine MS Tech Erinnerungen werden geweckt




> Ich hab nen 3200+, der läuft mit einem Q-Tec () Seit 5 Jahren stabil  (Auf 2.7 GHz XD)



mein alter Athlon TB lief auch mit einen COBA NT jahrelang stabil 



> Sagmal warum wird eigentlich immer bei den Seasonicreviews soviel ges... ähh gepostet? War beim X-760 auch schon so



wie ich sehe hast das X760 behalten, mein X850 bleibt auch drin ist 



> Also, Asus begegnet einen Typen Namens "Bug" recht häufig.



bei ASUS muss man unterscheiden früher und heute  die alten Boards waren ihr geld echt wert, einige PIII laufen immer noch 1A und mein A7N8XE Funtz auch noch heute tadellos, nie Probleme gehabt


----------



## snakesh!t (1. November 2011)

schöner, informatiever & übersichtlicher Test/Preview 

Bin schon lange auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Nt für meinen HTPC
und Seasonic ist natürlich immer mit unter den Kandidaten gewesen, so wie
dieses Modell, aber bei desiem Preis, werde ich wohl noch weiter suchen 

Gruß
snake


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

Super Test 

Ein Foto der Lötqualität wäre noch super


----------



## Gast1111 (1. November 2011)

@snake Man geht halt bei Seasonic echt keine Kompromisse ein 
@Softy Ich muss gleich mal schaun, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere sind alle meine Schraubenzieher am Stiehl zu dick um die Platinenschrauben zu lösen


----------



## ad_ (1. November 2011)

Schickes Review. Danke


----------



## Markusretz (7. November 2011)

Danke für den Test. 
Bin auch noch auf der suche nach einem neuen Netzteil. Seasonic ist schon mein Favorit. Nur welches weis ich noch nicht genau. Aber dein Test ist eine gute Hilfestellung 

Wiederspricht sich folgender Satz nicht etwas?


> Außerdem  sind die Kabel immernoch  so hart wie bei den 1. Modellen, *das bringt  zum einen den Vorteil, dass  sie eher schlecht knickbar sind* (und somit  zu beschädigen) zum anderen  den Nachteil, dass sie etwas schlechter zu  verlegen sind als  beispielsweise die Flachbandkabel vom Konkurrenten  Cougar.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. November 2011)

Na ja, der Vorteil der schlechten Knickbarkeit ist eben, dass es selten bis gar nicht zum Kabelbruch kommen kann.
Nachteil ist, dass sie sich dadurch schlechter verlegen lassen.


----------



## Gast1111 (7. November 2011)

Jau  Wie Quanti schon sagte, wenn sie schlecht knickbar sind kannst du keinen Kabelbruch bekommen durch dauerndes verbiegen der Kabel. Aber dadurch lassen sie sich eben schlechter verlegen


----------



## watercooled (7. November 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:
			
		

> Jau  Wie Quanti schon sagte, wenn sie schlecht knickbar sind kannst du keinen Kabelbruch bekommen durch dauerndes verbiegen der Kabel. Aber dadurch lassen sie sich eben schlechter verlegen



Du bekommst jedes Kabel zum Kabelbruch  Afaik geht das mit "steiferen" Kabeln besser, da sie nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, über Enge Radien verlegt zu werden...

Aber ein echt hübsches Netzteil, und vor allem die Belastbarkeit


----------



## Gast1111 (7. November 2011)

Ja, aber es ist schwerer sie zu biegen...
Daher kannst du es eben nicht so leicht "brechen" sag ich mal 

Edit:
@ad_ Bitte xD 
@Markusretz Danke 

P.S: Yeah 1 Hater gefunden  xD


----------



## Markusretz (8. November 2011)

Danke für eure ausführliche Erklärung 
Beim normalen lesen hört es sich stark nach einem wiederspruch an. Aber so passt es natürlich.

Leider ist dies für mich wieder ein negativer Punkt bei diesen Netzteilen.
Aktuell habe ich ein Coolermaster SilentPro 700 und durch die vorhandenen Flachbandkabel konnte ich es gerade so verlegen wie ich wollte. Ob es mit den Seasonic Kabeln auch noch so schön klappt?
Ein alternativer Kabelsatz mit weichen flexiblen Kabeln wäre doch mal was. Leider sind dabei wohl die Stückzahlen so gering, dass es sich nicht lohnt bzw. zu teuer werden würde


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. November 2011)

watercooled schrieb:


> Du bekommst jedes Kabel zum Kabelbruch  Afaik geht das mit "steiferen" Kabeln besser, da sie nicht darauf ausgelegt sind, über Enge Radien verlegt zu werden...


 
Die Strippen kannst du eh nicht über enge Radien biegen, bzw. geht schon, dauert halt, bis es einigermaßen passt, aber da sich da ja nichts bewegt, ist es egal, was ist, wenn sie erst mal ihre Position erreicht haben.


----------



## Dr|Gonzo (14. November 2011)

Sehr schönes Review!


----------

